# Please critique this horse before Purchase Negotiations



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

On my computer the video appears to be stretched vertically. Looks a pretty horse but I am not a fan of Arabians. They cut off the legs and the resolution is too poor to say much other than she is very nicely groomed and very pretty with that flaxen mane and tail.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Just went to their site. Her pasterns are a tad long but what I see from the pictures is a stretchy(I prefer stretchy)well put together Arabian. She has an elegance about her.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Her sire was nice. He appears to have passed away last year due to surgical complications from a hernia.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, I just checked out her dam! Nice!


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

goneriding said:


> Wow, I just checked out her dam! Nice!


Yes, DA Valentino very nice! Sired by Versace out of Precious as Gold (the same dam whom Trussardi hails from by Stival). He was as beautiful as Khemosabi, but still a champion in his own right. This filly has wonderful confirmation, I love her head! Just don't dare snatch her before I get a chance to negotiate with her sellers! :lol:


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

I just called the breeder and she, sadly, is a CA carrier. She's also way out of my price range for a first time buyer. I think I'm going to keep looking...


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Keep looking, and not only on the high price websites;-)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Glad you decided against her. Honestly, there really isn't much about her that I _do _like...but I'm not an Arab person either. That video makes me think she's one of those that enforces the stereotype that Arabs are hot and flighty.

As a first time buyer, what kind of things are you wanting to do with your future horse? Unless you have full access and funds for an extensive amount of training with a professional trainer, I would completely discount any horse that isn't _well_ started under saddle. But, of course, that only really matters if you're wanting a horse to _ride_. If you're looking for a halter horse, that won't be a big deal.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Just a little commentary on these sales videos. I hate them and when I get them I throw them out and move on to the next horse. I don't mind slow motion for a little artsy effect, but when the never show how she really moves......PFFFT gone. 

I like her pedigree for halter, performance not so much. I'm a sucker for a good looking chestnut with lots of chrome and flaxen mane & tail BUT.........

1. You can't tell how she moves.
2. Can't see her legs, which always makes me suspicious
3. She isn't shown at liberty for more than a few seconds and never at full speed
4. The clip job on her face makes her nose look like it belongs on a saddlebred. (sorry)
5. That sales video is just about everything I hate about sales vids. 

The CA carrier status isn't a big deal, you just make sure you always breed to a clear stallion, not hard. More important than CA status, what is her SCID status?

Keep looking at LOTS and LOTS of horses before you pick the final ONE. And Desert Horsewoman is right, don't just look at expensive sites, check out some breeders near you that aren't necessarily the ones taking out full page ads in the magazines. You can get a lot more horse for less money from the little guys.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Yup agree! I was thinking if she's a good mover why do they put her in this tiny paddock. Didn't see anything coming out of her shoulder or from behind. And I also thought saddlebred right away. Plus, she didn't really look like a two year old, rather like a yearling. If the video is from her as yearling I wonder what she looks like right now. 
I did like her color, tho....


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Sooooo, I went to the website. Checked out all the horses. One mare I'd buy in a heartbeat: Most Captivating"...boy can she move. Went on youtube, found her video. Then there is also a video of the little Solaz colt. Nice mover also, video shows looong trot sequences. 
The filly's video next to nothing. Oh. Two videos of the filly on YouTube, one from '11, one from '12....same video, so she was a yearling. 
I'd say it was a good thing that she is CA carrier and out of price range;-)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Yup agree! I was thinking if she's a good mover why do they put her in this tiny paddock. Didn't see anything coming out of her shoulder or from behind. .......
> I did like her color, tho....


 
I thought she had a gorgeous, long shapely neck, tiny throatlatch and sweet big eyes. I'm a real stickler for ears, even on mares, they have to be small, tight and tippy and I really couldn't tell from this video at all. I also thought her shoulder wasn't very free but, I was kind of hesitant to say anything since they keep her on such a short lead, that can crab anyone's movement. 

If she was in my price range and close enough to go see, I'd not pass final judgement til I went to see her in person. 

First impression was, WOWZA but got a little less enthusiastic as I watched the video.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

What is CA?? I saw someone post that? is it coggins??


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Barrelbeginner...here is some info. You can look on YouTube, there is footage of affected horses.
Cerebellar abiotrophy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

oh:/ thats sad:/


----------



## gozlingd (Sep 13, 2012)

why are these breeders breeding a positive CA horse. This is just so disappointing and disturbing to me. The video is silly in my opinion. It is geared to the beginner in its 'flash' but has not guts. I feel for this little horse. You can't tell anything about this horses qualities from the video other than a flowing mane and tail - its even in slow motion to exaggerate her bounce. ok ok... my rant is over... sorry. I hope you find something you are looking for and this is from a person who loves arabs. The white guy in my photo is Legend. He passed away last year but I had him since birth and then he finished his retirement with autistic kids.


----------

